# Tears for Twilight Hollow OOC



## Endur (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm going to GM the Dungeon #90 Forgotten Realms module Tears for Twilight Hollow using D&D 3.5 rules.  

Please make a post if you are interested in playing in this game.

Details: There won't be any level advancement in this game.  Characters will start at 7th, finishing the adventure would advance the characters to 8th.

Character Creation Rules: level 7, PHB races only(human preferred), PHB classes only, 19000 gp in wealth and equipment, 32 point buy, alignment lawful good or neutral good only.  Your character worships Ilmater (if he or she worships any God).  Hit points: max at first level, half at other levels.

Rule books: D&D 3.5 core rules, FRCS, Book of Exalted Deeds,  Player's Guide to Faerun, Book of Vile Darkness (for NPCs), others by GM 

Setting: The foothills of the Sunset Mountains (near the Sword Coast)


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 7, 2004)

Im interested in playing in this game. One question, if we are playing a non divine spell caster or a nature based spell caster, do we still have to worship Illmater? As in, does a Druid or Wizard or whatever have to worship Illmater?


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

If you are religious, you have to worship Ilmater.  That implies no druids.



			
				Shenanigans said:
			
		

> One question, if we are playing a non divine spell caster or a nature based spell caster, do we still have to worship Illmater? As in, does a Druid or Wizard or whatever have to worship Illmater?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

I am interested also... maybe a Human Fighter or Ranger depending on what others want to go for


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing either a Rogue or Sorc in this game, prefrence to Sorc, but if someone else wants to run an arcane caster I will gladly cede the slot.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing a paladin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Also interested, as a cleric, human probably.    Of Illmater of course.


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

Current List of Players/Characters
Cannibal_Kender  Paladin of Ilmater
Isida Kep'Tukari  Cleric of Ilmater
Karl Green    Ranger
Shennagins   Sorceror
Brother Shatterstone Rogue

I created a thread in the Rogues Gallery forum for posting PCs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

:sigh: you know Endur ignore the PM...  It was tough writing it and tougher to turn it down.  Didn't fill right, so consider it never writen.  

Sign me up I'll take the rogue, straight with a dash of human if Shenanigans wants to cast some spells.

Oh if you don't need me you don't need me. 

Edit: How much history do you want and such.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Endur, I have a request.  May I use anything from the Book of Exalted Deeds?  I don't have anything specific in mind, but I think some of the feats or spells might be very appropriate.


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

For character history, as much as you can write.  Including surviving family members, where you grew up, etc.   

Basically, the game is going to begin with the party of do-gooders traveling on the roads through the poor farmlands west of the Sunset Mountains.  The followers of Ilmater in the party have been helping the poor and the sick in a sort of pilgramage.  The next village they plan to visit in the village of Twilight Hollow (which has a temple of Ilmater).  

The non-followers of Ilmater in the party can have whatever motivation they like to travel on the roads.  Although "getting rich" is highly unlikely.


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, you can use stuff from the Book of Exalted Deeds.  

The Martyred Champion of Ilmater PRC from the player's guide to Faerun is available.  

Also, in the Player's Guide to Faerun, is the Initiate of Ilmater feat, which gives access to 3 Ilmater only spells and allows extra healing to be transformed into temporary hit points.  (i.e. healing somebody who is not injured turns into temporary hit points).



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Endur, I have a request.  May I use anything from the Book of Exalted Deeds?  I don't have anything specific in mind, but I think some of the feats or spells might be very appropriate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm afraid I do not have access to the Player's Guide to Faerun.  But I would much appreciate it if someone could shoot me the information on the Ilmater-related things.  barrow@iastate.edu

Endur, thanks for letting me use the BoED.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I do not have access to the Player's Guide to Faerun.  But I would much appreciate it if someone could shoot me the information on the Ilmater-related things.




Endur, I can do this with a scanner if you want me too. 

edit: oh well never got word...  PrC is done.  Missed the feat.

Edit 2: feats and relevant spells are done also.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Got them, thanks Bro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Got them, thanks Bro.



great.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd like be an alternate, if anyone has to back out.

GW


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

General notes about Ilmater.

Paladin Orders
Companions of the Noble Heart
Holy Warriors of Suffering
Order of the Golden Cup
Order of the Lambent Rose

Monk Orders
Disciples of St. Sollars the Twice Martyred
Followers of the Unhindered Path
Disciples of St. Morgan the Taciturn
Sisters of St. Jasper of the Rocks

The temple of Ilmater in Twilight Hollow is dedicated to Saint Tylis and is protected by members of the "Holy Warriors of Suffering."

There are many Saints in Ilmater's church.  None of the PCs are certain why Tylis was a saint other than for doing "good deeds".


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 8, 2004)

How should we roll HP?


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2004)

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> How should we roll HP?



  Hit points are max for first level and half for all other levels.  i.e. a fighter gets 10 + con for 1st level, and 5 + con for all other levels.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

I should have my character done tonight or tomorrow. Forgot my DMG at home so can't see prices for stuff  

Went for a Human Ranger... question... do you have the Comp Warrior book? Just wondering about PrC and or a Feat or two... but more then likely I am just going for a 7th level Ranger


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I should have my character done tonight or tomorrow. Forgot my DMG at home so can't see prices for stuff




Sounds like someone got a borning job...  Have you tried the SRD?


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

A Ranger is ok, but you'll have to go with the non-spellcasting variant from Complete Warrrior.  Ilmater does not grant spells to Rangers in FR, and I want the party to be followers of Ilmater or non-religious.

Complete Warrior is ok.  

I made the first post in the IC thread.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> I should have my character done tonight or tomorrow. Forgot my DMG at home so can't see prices for stuff
> 
> Went for a Human Ranger... question... do you have the Comp Warrior book? Just wondering about PrC and or a Feat or two... but more then likely I am just going for a 7th level Ranger


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow?  I was the first one to get my character up..?  I'm like usually dead last.  (my new spreadsheet I made is a big help)

Anyhow, history will be added when I sort of figure out why where all together, if where friends, and what not.

Isida, hey I even named this one surname. roud Smile:


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

Isida, by the way, are you going to be able to put aside your prior knowledge of this module.  I seem to recall you posting on another thread that you really liked this module. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also interested, as a cleric, human probably.    Of Illmater of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Isida, by the way, are you going to be able to put aside your prior knowledge of this module.



I'm sure she'll be just fine, and if not I'll read my copy to get caught up. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I seem to recall you posting on another thread that you really liked this module.



Wow, your approval, you are running it and Isida also makes me rather happy I joined this game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Endur, let me know what you think of this...  If it needs to change so be it. 

*Personality*
As common and unassuming that List physical is his personify makes up for, quick witted and with the habit of being a bit bold and reckless.  List credits his lack of serious devotion in a single deity, in favor of most of them as saving his life more than once.  He has two deities that he truly looks upon, Ilmater and Sune.  Sune is there for the life style and the Sunite priestesses he so adores but outside of temple life and parties Ilmater is his true calling.  List is always willing to help the commoner in need, or two make life better as a whole for all.


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

Sure, that's fine.  But, it could use more.  i.e. name of List's special friend, why is List on the road instead of spending time with his special friend, where was List born, does he have any living relatives, etc. 

Why is List drawn to help the poor and the downtrodden.  Why does he find the Crying God to be a role model?  and so on.

Also, you might want to think about why Rogue is the class List belongs to.  Is he a Robin Hood character?  An acrobat?  A tomb raider like Indiana Jones?  A thief?  A jack of all trades?  etc.  And why focus on those particular skills out of the many skills available to the rogue class?  List is very good at some rogue skills (10 ranks) and has minimal skill (0 ranks) with other rogue skills.  Build that into his background.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, let me know what you think of this...  If it needs to change so be it.
> 
> *Personality*
> As common and unassuming that List physical is his personify makes up for, quick witted and with the habit of being a bit bold and reckless.  List credits his lack of serious devotion in a single deity, in favor of most of them as saving his life more than once.  He has two deities that he truly looks upon, Ilmater and Sune.  Sune is there for the life style and the Sunite priestesses he so adores but outside of temple life and parties Ilmater is his true calling.  List is always willing to help the commoner in need, or two make life better as a whole for all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sure, that's fine.  But, it could use more.  i.e. name of List's special friend, why is List on the road instead of spending time with his special friend, where was List born, does he have any living relatives, etc.




It was just the personality section of his background and not the full-blown background.  Also he has no special friend, it was the purl form of priestess and he adores them as a whole and not justa single individual. 

You did bring up lots of good questions to ask myself though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2004)

Endur - Yes, I am pretty good at putting aside IC and OOC knowledge.  And I haven't read the module in months, so I'm very hazy on all the details anyway.  

Anyway, I have my preliminary character up, and I will have history and whatnot up tomorrow.  I had one question on equipment.  I wanted Jalen to have a healer's tent.  Basically it would be a large tent, like the kind used for large gatherings.  I wanted to have 8 cots or so, some blankets, a folding table for healing supplies, a trunk, some bowls for water, and a few curtains, essentially the basics for a small, portable field hospital.  I have around 900gp left.  What would be the price for such a thing?


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

Price can be your best estimate.  I imagine your plan is to have the mule carry everything?  

Since this is feudal times, I'm assuming that you are just packing the cloth tent and the cloth and bindings for the cots and some bowls on the mule.  Then, you or others, would make the various poles locally to set up the tent and cots.  If you want to actually transport all the poles too, it would speed your setup process, but would require additional cost and probably another mule too.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anyway, I have my preliminary character up, and I will have history and whatnot up tomorrow.  I had one question on equipment.  I wanted Jalen to have a healer's tent.  Basically it would be a large tent, like the kind used for large gatherings.  I wanted to have 8 cots or so, some blankets, a folding table for healing supplies, a trunk, some bowls for water, and a few curtains, essentially the basics for a small, portable field hospital.  I have around 900gp left.  What would be the price for such a thing?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

Crude, ok I read this AFTER I posted my character. I didn't bring my Comp Warrior today (I just KNEW I was going to need it ) so I can't remember what the non-spellcasting Ranger gets. I will edit the spellcasting off of him right now though


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 9, 2004)

can I be put on the Alt list too?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick question before I finish off my PC. Is leadership allowed? And If so, should I make the follower myself or will you handle it?


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

Leadership does not make much RP sense for this scenario.  However, I do allow familiars and you can make your familiar.



			
				Shenanigans said:
			
		

> Quick question before I finish off my PC. Is leadership allowed? And If so, should I make the follower myself or will you handle it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok, I have Jalen Isadore completely done, I think, unless you want more background or see any glaring errors.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I have Jalen Isadore completely done.




A very interesting character.   Out of curiosity’s sake did Jalen get anything for being lame? (a feat maybe?)


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

Posted Tohav, though he still lacks a full apperance, personality, and backround section.


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2004)

With all five characters having been posted in the Rogues Gallery, please feel free to start posting in the Playing the Game thread.

Some characters still need a more thorough background, but that can be added while we are playing.  Also, Tohav spent a little too much gold (looks like he spent 21k instead of 19k) and the Paladin had too many skill points.

And, to answer Brother Shatterstone's question as to whether Jalen got anything neat out of being lame?  She got to be a cleric of Ilmater!  How much neater can you be?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> And, to answer Brother Shatterstone's question as to whether Jalen got anything neat out of being lame?  She got to be a cleric of Ilmater!  How much neater can you be?



  Not much I'm sure but I was wondering if you two had discussed it as a weakness.  There talked about in Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 10, 2004)

I dont know how I ended up 2k over the limit. I took 30 charges off the wand, but if you don't want to allow partialy charged wands, I will change around my equipment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually, I don't have Unearthed Arcana, I just did the limp because I thought it was appropriate.    I wasn't looking to get anything out of it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida, I know you where.   Anyhow very cool character.

To be honest I didn't make much progress in my history today...  Sort of distracted with other issues and helping the lady finish her druid off but the biggest issue was that I kept coming back to the first IC post.  (I saw it the other day.)

We are a party so shouldn't we work out a group history?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Bro!

Group history... sure, sounds like a plan.  Um...  I kind of have a strong history for Jalen, but I wouldn't want to force mine on everyone.  If you guys are do-gooders and monster hunters, then Jalen could be coming along with you to heal those that have suffered at the hands of those you guys "take care of."  That's one possibility.  Or if (in my incredible arrogance) I was dispatched by the church of Ilmater and you guys were along to make sure I didn't fall into a ditch somewhere or something...

Just throwing some things out.  It's late.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Group history... sure, sounds like a plan.  Um...  I kind of have a strong history for Jalen, but I wouldn't want to force mine on everyone.




I wouldn't called it forced upon me...  I'm sort of stuck on how to get a rather carefree, but good-natured, guy into a party of highly religious individuals so I might sort of integrate List's history into Jalen...  (with your permission of course.)



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I was dispatched by the church of Ilmater and you guys were along to make sure I didn't fall into a ditch somewhere or something...



I was thinking something like that but probably on his own accord...  I figure Jalen and List passed through somewhere and he decided he admired her and that she needed some help. (at least for the time being)

not nearly as late here and I'm more brain dead than you.


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2004)

Probably a good idea.  Since all of the characters are human worshippers of Ilmater that are either lawful good or neutral good in alignment, that should make it easier to come up with a reason why the party is traveling together.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We are a party so shouldn't we work out a group history?


----------



## Endur (Jun 11, 2004)

A gentle reminder that I'm still waiting for backgrounds for everybody but Isida.  Isida's background is a good example of a detailed background.

The background tells where the character grew up, explains why she has religious convictions, mentions her family members and other significant people in her life, and so on.

Please feel free to also list early adventures (against goblins, Dragons, Giants, etc. even module names if you want to give your character a particular module as part of his background, Keep on the Borderlands, etc.).


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2004)

I need to know if any of the PCs belong to the below holy orders.  In particular, I need to know if our Paladin belongs to the Holy Warriors of Suffering.

Paladin Orders
Companions of the Noble Heart
Holy Warriors of Suffering
Order of the Golden Cup
Order of the Lambent Rose

Monk Orders
Disciples of St. Sollars the Twice Martyred
Followers of the Unhindered Path
Disciples of St. Morgan the Taciturn
Sisters of St. Jasper of the Rocks

The temple of Ilmater in Twilight Hollow is dedicated to Saint Tylis and is protected by members of the "Holy Warriors of Suffering."

There are many Saints in Ilmater's church.  None of the PCs are certain why Tylis was a saint other than for doing "good deeds."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> A gentle reminder that I'm still waiting for backgrounds for everybody but Isida.  Isida's background is a good example of a detailed background.




I'm still wait for word on rather or not we are doing a group, rather or not Isida minds if List has been traveling with Jalen's traveling healing tent for sometime... 

Though to be honest I'm not going to be able to outdo the background that Isida provided for Jalen...  It's a lengthily investment in time for me and also the more time I spend on a background the greater the chance of me becoming attached to a PC, and this isn't a good idea considering the limited future of the game.   (Just being honest as I know myself far to well.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Okay I know CK posted when I was writing my post...  

I can edit mine, or what, but have we decided which way where going yet?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm cool with anyone working with Jalen on a long-term basis.  She'd welcome anyone with a good heart and willing hands.

Thanks for the compliment Bro!  And because I keep forgetting, congrats on being elected moderator too!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm cool with anyone working with Jalen on a long-term basis.  She'd welcome anyone with a good heart and willing hands.




Great!   I will try and start on it tonight...  :\  but it’s probably be more like tomorrow.   



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> congrats on being elected moderator too!



Ahh thanks.   Though to be honest it hasn't happened yet.  It's official, but non-official, something will be announced when I get the rank and privileges.


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2004)

Just because one of my Balor's exploded and killed your last character in one of my adventures is no reason not to come up with a background that makes you emotionally attached to your PC.  After all, what emotional impact can my evil NPCs have if your PC isn't one you are attached to.

Edit: oops, your character didn't die when the Balor blew up.  Your character died when the second Balor rolled a crit with his vorpal sword.  Sorry about that.

P.S.  Completely Kidding.  I know how emotionally attached you get to your characters BS.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's a lengthily investment in time for me and also the more time I spend on a background the greater the chance of me becoming attached to a PC, and this isn't a good idea considering the limited future of the game.   (Just being honest as I know myself far to well.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Just because one of my Balor's exploded and killed your last character in one of my adventures is no reason not to come up with a background that makes you emotionally attached to your PC.




That really had nothing to do with this...  Honestly, I haven't even considered it.  

I simply took a class that was needed and plugged in the numbers for a simple game...  No long-term motivation, no plans for the future, no thoughts on the past…  

Honest, how many times did I email you when I made Kilcif?  Isida how many times did I email you when I made Loviana?  

Couple of times each, at least a couple of times.  Endur how many times did I email you when I made List?  Not once, not at all… 

Why?  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Details: There won't be any level advancement in this game.  Characters will start at 7th, finishing the adventure would advance the characters to 8th.




By your definition of this game it's a character with no future so I have a hard time justify the need for something with a well drawn out past.

Now before I could take the time to make a background you start the IC thread, and to be honest at a breakneck speed at that, to be honest I haven’t yet once thought my characters *actions* have effected a single post from your standpoint, plus you seem to throw up a post no matter how little a game proceeds, so how’s a character’s past going to effect the game?

Also, you started this game with only one character having a background so I farther decided that a background really isn’t needed. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> After all, what emotional impact can my evil NPCs have if your PC isn't one you are attached to.



None, but that doesn't effect my ability to RP a character.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 16, 2004)

Ack, I completley forgot I had no backround posted. I promise to have one up by friday night. Finals Week is wreaking havoc with me. Thanks for the reminder in that update.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 17, 2004)

Umm...  Endur, can we actually _play_ the next combat?  Thanks, that would be swell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Endur, this just isn't going to work out for me...  The pace of the game is to fast and I'm not really enjoying it so I suspect you should find someone to replace List, or play List at your convince.  :\ 

For everyone else I'm truly sorry…  :\  I hate giving my word and then no fallowing through with it but there’s always someone looking for a PbP spot so the game would be better severed with someone who will enjoy the game...

Again, I'm truly sorry to all...


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2004)

That wasn't a combat.  That was a speed bump.  



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Umm...  Endur, can we actually _play_ the next combat?  Thanks, that would be swell.


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2004)

Sure.  We'll find someone to replace you.  No point in playing a game if its not fun.

With regards to pace, you know me: I try to do at least one post a day.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, this just isn't going to work out for me...  The pace of the game is to fast and I'm not really enjoying it so I suspect you should find someone to replace List.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2004)

Endur,  I received your message.  Should I pick up with the esteemed Brother's character or post one of my own?  I should have no problem keeping up with a fast paced game.  I will be on vacation near the end of July, not sure If I'll have Internet access at that point, until I return second week of August.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2004)

Lets keep the character the same for stats and name.  List still needs a background story.



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Endur,  I received your message.  Should I pick up with the esteemed Brother's character or post one of my own?  I should have no problem keeping up with a fast paced game.  I will be on vacation near the end of July, not sure If I'll have Internet access at that point, until I return second week of August.
> 
> Thank you,
> GW


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2004)

Endur,  I re-posted the character with a short background that outlines his past and motivations.  I'll expand on it, if you would like.

All,  I hope you don't mind having me on-board.

Brother Shatterstone, I hope you don't mind me taking up with your character, I'll try to stick with your original feel for him.

I'll check in with the IC thread.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, I hope you don't mind me taking up with your character, I'll try to stick with your original feel for him.




Not sure what your talking about there isn't any feel to him...     Have fun and do what every you want with him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to pace, you know me: I try to do at least one post a day.



I never had issues with posting once a day, I simply post after others have, as pushing the game foward at the price of RPing isn't for me...   I never saw List as anything other than a support character, he's not one of devoted religious one's that you requested in the beginning. 

As I said in PM I think Jalen, Isida character, is the focal point of the story and to be honest that the action shouldn’t move forward without her post…



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Should I pick up with the esteemed Brother's character or post one of my own?




esteemed?    When did that happen?


----------



## Endur (Jun 20, 2004)

Please feel free to expand on the background.  The more the better.



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Endur,  I re-posted the character with a short background that outlines his past and motivations.  I'll expand on it, if you would like.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2004)

*Background Questions for the PCs*

Questions

1.  Still missing backgrounds for Zinnias and Dra'vin.

2.  Has Jalen had any contact with her parents since becoming a Priestess of Ilmater?  Does she have any siblings?  

3.  Is Tohav's uncle (the Paladin) still among the living, an active hero, Retired, etc.?  What sort of trade goods does Tohav's merchant family deal in?  Does he have any siblings?  What is the name of his family, Greycrown, etc.?

4.  Who nearly beat List to death, other rogues who were upset with his failures?  

5.  How have the PCs acquired the wealth to purchase their various magic items and other equipment?  Tohav could claim its what left of his inheritance, or some other source.  And where did List's wealth come from, etc.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 22, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Questions
> 
> 4.  Who nearly beat List to death, other rogues who were upset with his failures?
> 
> 5.  How have the PCs acquired the wealth to purchase their various magic items and other equipment?  Tohav could claim its what left of his inheritance, or some other source.  And where did List's wealth come from, etc.




List has been updated.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a quick note to mention that I intend to finish this game by August.  

My reasoning is that people go through life-style changes as the seasons change.  Summer is different from Fall, etc.  And I want to avoid going through player changeover as players who had time to play in the summer suddenly discover they no longer have time to play in the fall.

This adventure is something that can be successfully accomplished by the party by then, so you should have no worries regarding your ability to defeat the primary bad guy by August.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Questions
> 2.  Has Jalen had any contact with her parents since becoming a Priestess of Ilmater?  Does she have any siblings?



  Jalen does indeed have a brother, his name is Tiron and he was his father's apprentice in the blacksmithing arts.  He's five years younger than Jalen, and still lives in her home villiage of Shadow's Well.  He's now the blacksmith in his own right, taking over the harder jobs from his father, though he still values his elder's advice.

Jalen also did have some contact with her parents.  She did write them from the Temple of Ilmater where she ended up, and visited once after she was ordained.  However, although she continues to write to them, she hasn't gone back again.  She still has some bad memories, and doesn't want to cause any trouble by staying there very long.

Also, most of Jalen's magical possessions and whatnot were gifts, though her potions and scrolls were given to her by the temple for use in her hospital.  I shall update this information forthwith.


----------



## kbi (Jun 28, 2004)

> Character Creation Rules: level 7, PHB races only(human preferred), PHB classes only, 19000 gp in wealth and equipment, 32 point buy, alignment lawful good or neutral good only. Your character worships Ilmater (if he or she worships any God). Hit points: max at first level, half at other levels.




Hi Endur.  What does the _32 point buy_ part refer to?  I'm still learning 3.0&3.5 rules.

Thanks,
kbi


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 28, 2004)

The uncle is retired from adventuring. Inheritance and what he earned in his previous adventures is how he netted his gear.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi KBI 
32 point buy is explained in the DMG.  

Unfortunately, this game does not have an opening right now.  However, there may be some other games in this forum that do have openings (look for forum subjects with the word recruiting in them).

Endur



			
				kbi said:
			
		

> Hi Endur.  What does the _32 point buy_ part refer to?  I'm still learning 3.0&3.5 rules.
> 
> Thanks,
> kbi


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 13, 2004)

I will be out of town from the 23rd through the 4th of August, and will not have 'net access.  Please NPC my character during that time, if the party is actively doing something.  It looks like not much has been done lately, but Isida just posted, so maybe it will get back in gear.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm back from vacation.  I was in wonderful San Diego, where the idea of turning on a computer just didn't compute.

Blue Skies, Palm Trees Swaying in the Wind, Beautiful Weather, No Humidity, Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm back from vacation, and I'll check the game thread today.

GW


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm having trouble finding the Character thread.  I don't see reference to it here in the OOC, and all my thread memberships are gone.

Anyone?

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2004)

The character sheet thread is in the Rogue's Gallery.  I saw it the other day.


The IC thread is located here.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90662


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The character sheet thread is in the Rogue's Gallery.  I saw it the other day.
> 
> 
> The IC thread is located here.
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90662




I couldn't find it.  I'll try again.  I have a link for the IC and OOC threads, and wanted to review the character before I tried any more futile actions.  If I find it, I'll make a local copy of the Character.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2004)

The Rogues Gallery threads are kind of funky.  Probably need the search function to locate the thread.



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I couldn't find it.  I'll try again.  I have a link for the IC and OOC threads, and wanted to review the character before I tried any more futile actions.  If I find it, I'll make a local copy of the Character.
> 
> Thanks,
> GW



Rogues gallery is at:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90578

I'll give you a hint on searching.  Even if En World's search function doesn't find what you like, you can always use google (which indexes En World pages).  So I entered into google 'tears for twilight hollow en world rogues gallery' and up comes the page.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 17, 2004)

This game has pretty much died as far as I can tell.  3 months since the last post.

GW


----------

